# I'm having a terrible time naming this boy



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be traveling down to Oregon to pick this boy up Saturday, but I'm having an awful time naming him :shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Snickers or Inky? Or are those too cute names? XD


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

What a cutie!  .... for a name i think Camanna King of Hearts. It looks like he has at least 3 hearts on his coat from the photo. very nice website too. 

does he have to have a certain letter such as "B" to start his name?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How about Camanna Destined 2B A Star? It was the first thing that came to my mind 
Cute lil' guy BTW


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW You guys are good :thumbup: No restrictions on what it starts with. I would have never thought of those :hi5: Thanks guys


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll have to ponder which one works best. I thought of Bojangles, but got the song stuck in my head and was singing it for three days :hair: It won't be Bojangles.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm lame and would be calling him Panda because of the black around his eyes, heh. 

Also, what came to mind is Pongo, from 101 Dalmatians


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pongo's a cute name!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, he sure is cute!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still leaning towards "Destined 2B " Something? I don't want his barn name to be Star so I need something to put in it's place that gives me a good barn name. Any ideas?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Destined 2B Cosmic 
Destined 2B Galaxy
Destined 2B King
Destined 2B Astral
Destined 2B ... Fluffy? XDDD


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Such great naming ideas! I love King of Hearts myself, but the Destined 2B ideas are great too!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, I got it now :thumbup: 

Camanna Destined 2B Sakima

Sakima is native american for "King" his call name will be "Sak"

Pronounced Sah-Kee-Ma

I had a dog years ago who's name was King, and I don't like to give new animals a name that belonged to someone I've lost. Thanks everyone for the help :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will you be able to fit the name behind your herd name?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like that! Congrats on your cute boy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Fimbrithil (Jun 21, 2012)

aliosius or alek.My sister has a goat just like hime exept he's gold and white.And he is an angel.


----------



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

He's sooo cute!!


----------

